# Smackdown Challenge 11/23



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Talking with some of my team members about the whole challenge a few of us would like to make an ammendment to the challenge. I am suggesting we move the challenge to SPSP for many reasons: It is closer for 99% of us. No need to drive that far down and get skunked. It is the same type of enviroment as PLO(beach fishing). For the limited hours that we will be fishing I think this is a smarter area to fish. I know the dream team is going to come on here and chastise me for recommending this saying we will get our butts kicked down at PLO but all my members agree we can do it at PLO but with all the crappy reports, distance for most to drive, and the limited hours we are fishing it is a much more sensible choice.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I'm glad that at least one of you realize that PLO is to far to get skunked and that SPSP would of been the right place to compete,more room to spread out and someone might even bring in the other SOCK. Great suggestion Jason and crew, go for it and sence your going to be close I might just show up. TRIGGER:jawdrop:


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*i am nothing, if not reasonable ....*

flman. over my dead body, it will be a cold day in [email protected]@ before i agree to change the venue. you guys are already talkin about getting skunked. victory my firends always come with a price. why not just concede victory and send the collective entrance fees to P&S and the trophy to me.
 

did w. churchill backdown during the blitz kreig? did the south back down after sherman burned down atlanta? did hillary dump bill after monica! no!

i will disucss this with the dream team and get back you by 12 noon today 11/19 est.

sir backcaster


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I agree with Jason. We should move this event to SPSP since the reports have been a little better and it is a lot closer for most of us. I've wanted to fish Sandy Point but haven't been able to find the time.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Hey Ralph*

Appreciate it. Let them know that we are all reasonable and I would want all of us to get into some fish. A lot of your guys and a few of ours are coming from b-more and surrounding areas. Just more sensible that is all. Talking about skunked! Last Sat at the PLO cleanup we had 3 times as many people with 3 times as many rods in the water and all that came out was two fish in a 8 hour time frame! See what I mean. Lets pick a spot where we are all going to get into some fish and see who gets the most, hence the challenge. Later


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Why don't all the participants involved simply take a vote on this thread? Majority rules.

I wish you guys could have held this thing in the Atlantic. The bay has been miserable this year.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*extension...*

Flman, I am requesting an extension until 3 p.m. today 11/19. Frankly, I am getting a lot more push back than I expected.

Just you know one of the objections is SP is a known venue. And this will create a race to the "point". Whereas not many of us, myself included, have ever fished PLO. Along the same lines, its been also suggested the SP is too small and that anglers will be too close to one another. And again PLO is supposedly wide open. 


Let me know if you want Roy or S. Backcaster to comment on this topic.

 
ralph


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Extension granted. There is actually two points there that hold fish and I think that we could get all 10 people around em with us only using two poles a piece. It has been a while since I have fished there. Let me know.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Ralph makes a good point there.

What about flipping a coin for slots wherever you guys go, then rotating them halfway through to make sure no one wins because they got a lucky spot?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*Can someone check the tides?*

Since we're gonna fish the high tide can someone check the tide for SP.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Or we can just not fish the point at all. There is plenty of beach access to the right of the point that people catch fish on. The point is special because the channel is closer there but there is a channel in front of the beach to the right but it is a little farther out that is all. I would just rather have this thing closer to home due to all the circumstances that have come up.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Don't forget the jetties...*

Lots of legal stripers there for those willing to toss lures...

..and the secret jetty lure is....


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*mediator...*

Flman & Anthony, I can't promise, but I would recommend "Sand Fleas" suggestion. It is a good one. Let me know if that is something the Warriors could live with. 

Ralph


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

We can put names in a hat and mark off areas on the beach to fish in. I know at least 4 people can fit on the point that everyone is referring about. (2 for dream team, 2 for warrior team) then everyone else go to the right and left of the points. What ya think?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

This is becoming complicated. Why don't we just fish to the right of the bathroom.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

There you go! That is what I was recommended before and I am definitely down for that. We can EASILY get all 10 of us in that area.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Postpone*

Why don't we just postpone it until the fish come in.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

another possibility, we would all have to come to an agreement on it because most likely the fishing in the bay is done for the year.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

We all want to catch fish. If the winning team catches two fish, and the losers catch one or none. Did the losing team really get smacked down? Three fish between 10 people is a bust to me.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

AI is still a possibility. There have been reports of decent fish and it's getting better. The bay is pretty much done for the year, unless something drastic happens. The temperature low for the week is in the high 40's, that ain't gonna help the bay.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Point take Aero. That is what worries me about having it at PLO this sunday. Or this year for that matter.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Tides*

Tides for Sandy Point starting with November 22, 2003. 

Su 23 High 4:43 PM Change in feet 1.3
SU 23 Low 11:53 PM change in feet 0.1


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

That's Nov 23 not Nov. 22


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*thanks!*

orest, thanks for the info bud.

ralph


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*More tide info for Roy*

Tides for Sandy Point starting with November 23, 2003. 
Day High Tide Height 


Su 23 High 3:48 AM 
23 Low 9:53 AM 
23 High 4:43 PM 
23 Low 11:53 PM


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Is this fishing challenge for bragging rights or for money? It's funny how serious this is getting  Based on the reports, SPSP is just as good a place to fish as PLO. Both places can be hit or miss but missing the drive to PLO to be skunked sounds feasible.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Bragging rights only. Each contestant will donate $10 that will go to P&S.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Haha, it's a win win situation then. Goodluck at the challenge guys and it was nice meeting you at the cleanup Anthony.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*extension...*

warriors, wrongway i could not agree with you more. 

having said that, i have discussed this at length with aero. we weighed all the pros and cons and proposed fishing @SP 9am to 2 pm. 

ralph


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Tell you what guys: if it's all the same to you, please donate any cash you raise to the Brandon Thornton cancer fund.

I'll be hitting everyone up for new donations in 2004 anyway!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

If we come to watch SUn. can we donate to the Brandon Thornton fund????


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I was already gonna donate to the Brandon Thornton fund anyway but that would be fine with me. You don't have to donate just to watch, but you should donate for a good cause.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I know.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I mean, it's generous of you guys and I appreciate it but I'd just as soon you folks send it his way.

Have ya'll finalized your location yet?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Looks like it's gonna be Sandy Point. We'll make sure that all monies are sent to the cancer fund.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Sorry guys I was away for awhile I see it's getting close so it looks like we know when I still don't know where


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

flea doesn't the post before yours say SANDY POINT? The park is right next to the Chesapeake Bay Bridge. You need directions?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Sorry. Missed that.

I'm familiar. I fish the striper run there every spring.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I think that was directed at cocoflea not you sandflea. There is some kind of rift between cocoflea and the dream team


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

It will be at Sandy Point State Park on Sunday the 23rd from 9 am till 2 pm. That is unless everyone thinks it should be postponed until better fishing or even till the spring run???????


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Like dog's said 1 Flea to many.....


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, heck, since I missed out on PLO, and am off Sunday (though I may go to the game, if we get a quarterback by then), maybe nine to 12:30 (would still have to sit home and watch the game and cuss out the TV etc.), drive my kids and wife (eventually she'll send me fishing  ) crazy.

Now, is this a spectator sport, or do we get to fish for fun  ?

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Dead Skins*

Where in the [email protected]@@ you going to get a QB by Sunday?

And who would want to work for Synder anyway, maybe broken leg Joe


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Flea, SandFlea that is, I know u know where the park is. I was standing within 20 feet of you when your girl caught that monster.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry, wrong "local team", ol' Baltimore Colts fan, and as for the team from the south of the city, well, say the least pretty much hate 'em. Anyhow, season tickets to those guys would be impossible to get (can't understand why, but then some don't understand my Ravens thing, PSLs, just to have the "right" to buy the tickets). Oh well, it's a Sunday thing this time of the year.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Like a thief*

I was in Bmore when Ersay (sp) left town (with the team) in the middle of the night. It was a sad day.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Living in Yuma, Arizona and watched on ESPN and pretty much cried like a baby. March, snow and tears, 

Have Jeep will travel.  

Heck, my sister though I lost a good friend, and told her I did. To the memory of Johnny U, Artie D, Lydell, the Pennington, Curtis, Richardson, Mattie, Ordell Braisie(?), "Big Daddy", Raymond Berry, Tony (beat the Cowboys) Linhart, David Lee, an underrated punter, we had some great ones, and now, building again. Oh yeah, and how (though I weren't around for "THE GAME") could I forget Alan "the horse" Ameche? Thinking of it makes me miss the burgers.

Bert Jomes, couldn't quite get it done, forget the wide receivers name (had a set of ears), and one heck of a pair of hands, think he ended up in Seattle. Cold days in Baltimore's "outdoor insane asylum", but dang we had some fun. Earl Morrell, okay, I know zenogh, but I loved our Colts. Thanks Irsay family.:barf: 

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

SPSP fine by me.

Not much being caught there lately I don't think, tho, but it sure is a lot closer.

Since high tide's later in the day does it make sense to adjust the contest schedule?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Damn right it make sense!*

Tides for Sandy Point starting with November 23, 2003. 
Day High Tide Height 

Su 23 High 3:48 AM 
23 Low 9:53 AM 
23 High 4:43 PM 
23 Low 11:53 PM 

As the high tide is not until 4:53pm and the time fram is only 5 hours, this thing needs to rum from 1pm until just before the park closes at dark, or.

*Other Options:*

Tides for Sandy Point starting with November 30, 2003. 
Day High Tide Height Sunrise Moon Time % Moon
/Low Time Feet Sunset Visible

Su 30 Low 5:25 AM 0.1 7:04 AM Rise 1:01 PM 42
30 High 10:29 AM 0.6 4:44 PM
30 Low 4:41 PM 0.1
30 High 11:12 PM 0.9

Take it back to PLO where the tide fits the time.

Postpone the contest until Nov.30th when the tides are right.

Postpone it until a later date when the fish come back.

IMHO only a fool fish's SPSP at the peak of low tide!

Here we go again - Check.....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

The SP section of the bay is my home waters and I'm out in the boat every weekend. I don't fish low tide, just a waste of gas. Anytime your fishing the bay you'd better plan your trip around high tide. If I was one of the contestants I opt to postpone the challenge until the spring when there will be some decent fish to be caught. JMHO.

Catman.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

The SP section of the bay is my home waters and I'm out in the boat every weekend. I don't fish low tide, just a waste of gas. Anytime your fishing the bay you'd better plan your trip around high tide. If I was one of the contestants I opt to postpone the challenge until the spring when there will be some decent fish to be caught. Sure they're catching rock now but they're coming out of 30' - 60' water by trollers. JMHO.

Catman.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*I say PLO*

If the Tides are right then we should have it there. Who knows whether there will be fish or not. If no one catches fish then we do it again at a later date. I have been licking my chops thinking about destroying the Dream Team. We cant postpone it now. The burden of not being able to get a piece of them bums will be more then i can bear. I say lets do this. Maybe the fish will cooperate. I know i will be there early enough to do some fishing before the challenge. Im ready, Are you guys??? Tight Lines


MC

Hitman for the Fishing Warriors


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*the 1st rule...*

hat80, i do not disagree. but, this is not new information. why wasn't the tide factored into the equation when the suggestion to change the site was first made? its wasteful [and a little embarassing] to continue to address what is obviously a simple matter. i await your thoughts. 

ralph


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Just my 2cent......*

The best time to fish SPSP is two hours before high tide AND right as the sun is going down. I'm saying that you guys have the opportunity to hit it right this weekend....... Don't be scared just do it...... Pssst.....You really shouldn't be listening to a guy out in a boat


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*appreciate it...*

Thanks BRad; that comment will go along way towards resolving this once and for all. I sincerely appreciate you taking the time to chime in.

ralph


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Furniture*

I feel like I'm moving furniture for my wife. Honey place it here, I move the furniture. Oh honey no place it back here. Oh honey, move it over there.

This is beginning to sound like the who's on first routine.

*"Can we who man the ship of state deny, that it is some what out of control." President Ron I do believe*


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Roger Carr*

Shaggy,
That wide receiver was Roger Carr...he along with Bert and Don McCauley were my colt favs..Parents used to belong to the old Colts Corral..boy I miss those times at Memorial Stadium. BTW I like the idea of Sandy Point..closer to Wilm. I can come and watch


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

And bring the boy too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks Big Rad.*

Like I said we need to change the start time at SPSP from 1pm until dark, thats all. The park closes at sunset now, right? Hey furniture boy, grab that sofa. We need to get this truck packed. ....Tightlines


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

You the man Big Rad. I guess 1:00pm till they kick us out. All other rules agreed upon from before still apply. Looks like it's gonna be just stripers since perch has no size or creel limit.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*to be forewarned is to be forearmed...*

hat80, i will only agree to consider your proposal to change the time at SP, if i get some assurance from you that this is the final change. that means i will not entertain any other suggestion for changes. 
i must caution too that you i have not checked with the other members of the team to see if the changes to the time conflicts with their schedules. that i means there may be less than the five of us there on sunday. 

ralph


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Count me out*

I've been saying from the beginning that my schedule could only support from x until y. So four days before the smack down people start whining and we change the place. Now once again people start whining and now want to change the time. Action in this area has been bad for most of the year. If 50 people fishing at the mouth of the bay caught around 3 fish. How many do you think 10 people will catch? If team A catches 3 fish and team B catches 1 or 2 is that a smack down? Warrior play the hand that they are dealt and they don't whine. 
*That last comment is directed at all participants. * 
*Rule #1 was that as long as it was fun, this is no longer fun. I feel like I'm at work and the peanut gallery is working overtime. *


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*We have to fish the tides.*

I don't want to count Aero out. That leaves one choice. PLO, 9am to 2pm...*End of Story!* See ya there Suckas


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

You guys should make a movie out of this. So much drama in the house  Good luck to all.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

This isn't a SmackDown it's a Soap Opera.


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Sure wish I could be there to see all of this.... The digital is packed up right???  I saw where you were going to donate to Brandon......... Thank you so much........... Sure hope the weather is good to ya'all, and you have a good time. I can't wait to see the pics! Catch a ton.
Suz


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*This thing has turned into a fluster cluck!*



Anthony said:


> *Oh and another thing, let's just keep it me and Jason vs. you two. No need to bring in other people 'cause it's your challenge. We were targeted because we won co-anglers of the month. I may be willing to accept a third person but that's it. Also have a judge for each team, they will be allowed to fish if they choose to but the other team picks the judge. Cooler checks are fine by me. I don't think we'll be killing them with the recent reports so I think one cooler per team should be fine. When did you guys want to do this? *





aero993 said:


> *Two member teams are fine with me. The more people you add the more complicated it becomes. Game fish only No Perch,Spot,Shark, Catfish or Skates. Like I said earlier if there is no min or max and no limit it doesn't count.
> Lets get ready to rrrrrrrumble. *


You two guys don't know how right you are. IMHO this thing needs to go back to the original challenge. Ever since it grew to 10 people it has been nothing but a *Fluster Cluck!* 

Now I'm getting the word that a member has dropped out due to child care problems. That means the other team has to cut a member just to keep the teams even.

I can see this thing falling apart before it gets started. What really needs to be done is the whole thing postponed until it is better organized and the fishing picks up. I'm sure I'm not the only one thinking this but as a matter of pride it will never be said.

I'm going to make it easy on you guys. To keep the teams even I'm going to pull out of the challenge. Now the teams are even again. No hard feelings it's just this has become more of a pain then a pleasure. Not to mention there are no fish to speak of to be caught anywhere.

If you guys decide to go ahead with this, I wish you both the best of luck, in these poor fishing times. However, I will still be cheering for the Warriors as I'm one of them. Again goodluck to all...Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Ok*

The Challenge will be officially *POSTPONED* until further notice. I haven't gotten the trophy from Cocoflea yet but when I do it will go on the shelf until next spring when the challenge will most likely take place. All those on the two teams in favor: Respond by seconding the notion and be done with it for now. Fishing has been terrible lately:barf: and the spring sounds like a much better timeframe for the amount of people we have.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

And for all the people cheering for either team it is not like this thing is not going to happen especially when the dream team challenged the warrior team but due to circumstances beyond our control(crappy fishing) and some other issues it is going to have to be moved to a later date.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Rebirth!*

Well, I'm goin out to fish with or without you. So this is now the Smackdown Challenge of One.

Either way I win.

I am THE REMEDIAL WARRIOR!

(Where do I collect my trophy?)


Disclaimer: Cheerleaders still invited. Onlookers and sycophants no longer necessary.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

So you are down for postponing right??? Don't worry I am going fishing too, just not in any of the places we were going to have this thing or by any of the rules that were in place for the challenge. I tell you what you give your report on monday and I will give mine and we will see who is the winner! 

Disclaimer: No inflating your report to make it look bigger than the other persons!


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

There's only one thing I lie about the size of - and it aint got no gills and it's not to guys that I lie....


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I am ok with postponing the event until the spring. Fishing has just been too bad to justify driving to PLO, and not time efficient for SPSP. Looks like we're gonna have to make other plans for this weekend. I will still be sending a check to the Brandon Cancer fund. Where do I send the check, directly to them, or to P&S?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

jedi_angler said:


> *There's only one thing I lie about the size of - and it aint got no gills and it's not to guys that I lie....  *


 :jawdrop:


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Donate*

I will donate my $20 now and smack that a$$ down later. So I guess I'll have to call a truce with you guys for now. That means that I can cancel my truce with Ralph until we reassemble. Go to bed jedi. If 40acres reads your post, she'll be smacking your a$$ down LOL.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Roy*

You have 48 hours to get out of town. After that, there will be trouble. And take that da*n Anna with you, she is eating me out of house and home.
Give Excalibur to Morgan and have him drop it in the lake. I'll retrieve it in the spring. Until then it can rest. Team Warrior it was a wild ride while it lasted. Hat even though you called me a sucka 400 times you are ok in my book.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Ill be fishing Sunday*

Im going out to see if I can get the match to that sock. Anyone wanna fish sunday??? Ill probably hit the Narrows for a few hours. Hey Shaggy, if you are reading this ill be there sunday very early. Hey Jedi, where and when will you be fishing??? if its not to far away I might showup to show you up. Hey guys, this was fun while it lasted. I guess we will pick it back up in the spring. Until then.........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Thats right it was fun. I view all members as my friend.(even though I may not like some of their alter egos ) Till the next smackdown.....(can you dig it!) Tightlines!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Ya'll are a bunch of sissy quitters. 17 pages of nothing but lip smacking posts and oooooh "we better wait till spring" and "we want catch any fish"......well boo hoo hoo.....sounds like a bunch of grade school girls if ya ask me.....all talk and no action....A bunch of scardy cats......boo hoo hoo. Real fisherman would get it on. So what if the reports have been bad.....Sunday might be the best day this year....what are ya'll.....I know a bunch of SISSY [email protected]@ QUITTERS who are scared! Man I tell ya...what a let down...What would it take?....A double dog dare or something....or maybe if your moma held your hand. Dang it boy...I thought we had a real challenge for real men. Nope guess not. Dang dissappointed I am. What does everyone else think?



(I just funning with ya'll....Don't intend to insult anyone...just wanted to share in the lip smacking)


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*I think*

everyone plans on fishing this weekend just not where we were scheduling the smackdown challenge at. I plan on going to where the monsters are at(the ocean) and pulling a few out sat night! Just check my report monday and you will see how much a sissy I am! LOL Tight Lines!


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Fatback I think you hit the nail on the head!!


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Granted this is a let down, but why waste time not catching fish. Even better if its postponed til spring I'll be back and reaqdy to fish. Just need to wash FLF bad luck off my gear before I fish with it again.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I think an event of this magitude should go on when it is the best time to have it so I think it was a GREAT idea for it to be postponed it's not going to solve anything to fish in the dead sea. Now everyone involved should check at their logs and decide the best time to do this remember the main rule was to have fun and fishing when there is no fish is sometimes not fun.


----------

